# Sciatica/prolapsed disc - any experience out there?



## Mikemoss

Hi all

Mrs M woke up one December morning with a aching leg, which kept on getting a little bit more painful until about 10 days ago. Since then, she's become increasingly incapacitated to the point of every movement causing her extreme screaming-out in agony pain.

She's booked in for an MRI scan on Friday, but in the meantime (and for a while afterwards no doubt) she's finding things pretty unbearable and I've taken on the role of full-time carer and part-time, untrained amateur anaesthetist - which is the bit that worries me.

Basically, the doctors have put her on maximum doses of painkillers including morphine and daily doses of valium (on top of assorted other things). When awake, she's in pain. When flat out, she's not, but I can't believe all these chemicals are a Good Idea in the longer term.

Does anyone have any experience of these situations, and any words of comfort, caution or help?


----------



## ramblingon

Deepest sympathy you must both be suffering terribly in your own way, hang on in there.
I can tell you that the drug morphine can cause severe constipation -well all painkillers actually -and I mean severe as it can knock out the peristaltic movement of the bowel -rendering it virtually paralysed- which if you have a painful back- going to the loo normally would be difficult enough but coupled with a severe dose of constipation, well this can cause medical problems all of it's own, Do start her taking something as a prophylaxis Now it will save another bout of suffering later, all the very best to you both.


----------



## Grizzly

Deepest sympathies to your wife; I've a friend who is currently housebound with the same thing and have some tiny inkling what it is like. She is taking Tramadol and paracetamol which, while not acting as a 100% painkiller, is not making her constipated but does make her sleepy.

She has a twice weekly home visit from a NHS physiotherapist who seems to be helping and the Red Cross call with more and more helpful gadgets- walking frames and trolley trays. She is also having an MRI scan next week though hers seems to have a definate cause in that she tripped over a broken pavement and, while recovering from that, managed to compress the sciatic nerve on the other side from the injured knee !

She has been housebound for weeks now with both injuries and is very fed up indeed.

I hope your wife recovers soon. Has she been offered physio ?

G


----------



## ramblingon

Hi I have just found this perhaps your wife has been given this form of morphine if not then ask for it!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-hundreds-thousands-patients-say-doctors.html


----------



## 747

Why not see a Chiropractor or Osteopath.

It is usually the quickest remedy for relief.

You have to pay but that is not important if you are in pain.

Been there, got the T-shirt.


----------



## inkey-2008

I have said this before on here I have the same problem and have use St Johns wort and Valerian. 1 tab of each 

I found it great no side effects and you sleep well. I take it just before I settle for the night. 

You must not be taking any thing for depression/epilepsy. 
It calm the nerves down which is causing the pain. 

Andy


----------



## Locksmith

As a Carpenter doing Barn conversion's, I had three disc prolapse while carrying a very heavy oak beam on a scaffold, I dropped about 2 feet to another scaffold level while carrying the beam, the weight caused three lower disc's to squash (Prolapse) I couldn't walk for several day's, I was taken into Hospital, x-rayed and was treated for slipped disc for 7 years still unable to walk properly till I was eventually sent to the London Hospital this was one of the only hospitals to have an MRI scanners in those days.
Before this I was given morphine while in hospital and that was a great relief but once I was let home I was put on all sorts of different pain killer and muscle relaxant's and after around three years of unbearable pain and trips to the hospital a new doctor prescribed a drug called Mefenamic acid, this was the only drug I found that gave me any relief.
I eventually had my scan at the London Hospital and was diagnosed with three prolapsed disc and had a brand new to the uk operation called a discography. they used this method instead of the traditional op of removing the disc as I had three prolapsed and the removal of three and then fusing the vertebrae together would give me a large section of spine that would not flex.
The discography is preformed by a series of injections into the disc and the enzyme dissolves the the part of the disc pressing on the nerve that gives the terrible sciatic pain, a year after this operation I was practically back to normal, this operation is far less invasive.
I decided to look after my back and trained to be a Locksmith as this involved much lighter work.

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100002100.html
http://video.about.com/backandneck/What-Is-a-Discography-.htm


----------



## Locksmith

747 said:


> Why not see a Chiropractor or Osteopath.
> 
> It is usually the quickest remedy for relief.
> 
> You have to pay but that is not important if you are in pain.
> 
> Been there, got the T-shirt.


I was treated by a Osteopath for 7 years and then had a MRI scan, I was instantly told to stop this treatment when they found the disc to be prolapsed and not slipped.

If you imagine a disc to be like a donut between each vertebrae with the nerves running through the middle of the donut (disc) and vertebrae, if the disc slips the inner side of the disc presses on the nerves trapping it against the inside of the vertebrae, an Osteopath can ease the the disc back into position, away from the nerves that travel through the spinal canal - disc's and vertebrae, A prolapsed disc is a different matter, described as a donut it's squashed so the contents of the disc go into the spinal canal and press on the nerves and manipulation by an Osteopath can sometimes make it worse, ordinary ex rays will show the disc is mostly still in the correct position undamaged but a scan will show the prolapsed disc for what it really is, a prolapsed disc has been described as one of the most painful ailments known. I truly sympathize.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Agree with the above - unless it has been extensively diagnosed with MRI scan, then be careful about the treatment. Same as above in my case. I had several sets of injections but they only give relief for a few weeks/months. In the end had a major procedure which apart from grinding away fused bone also inserted a Wallis device and a few screws and bits. It is better but all the nerves are scarred which still causes intense pain and managed by anti despressants such as gabapentin combined with painkillers. I try to avoid the tramadol nowadays and mostly stick to lighter analgesics if I can which at least means that I can work. Very slowly improving, but have been banned from dinghy sailing for the season.

Anyone with severe back pain has my sympathies - it is sometimes unbelievably painful.


----------



## Caggsie

I had a prolapse aug last year. MRI showed 3 prolapse disk. The main culprit, lower down my back rendered me almost unable to walk. In the nov I had the operation at the Walton centre in Liverpool. It wasn't instant relief but about a 6 wks ago found I could walk further, with little to no pain. It's taken 7 months. During the worst Chris had me in a wheelchair for extended excursions. It enabled him to walk properly and me relief to get out and about. They didn't remove a disk but drilled the canal as apparently very tight with no room at all. This particular disk could also leave you with incontinence.

Since this I have realised that all your nerves are carried down your spine, and the other disks affect my hand, arms and chest, the third affecting my neck. These don't need to be operated on I just have to live with the odd sensations I get.

I know fully appreciate anyone with a back problem and have more of an empathy with wheelchair bound people. Not easy getting around in a wheel chair. I also no appreciate the ability to walk too. I was very lazy prior to the prolapse, but the thought of how easy losing the ability to walk can come I now walk loads.


----------



## rosalan

Always active, for no known reason to me, I now have back problems.
These are best described as electric shocks which are not constant and usually worst in the morning. The Doctor prescribed 600 mg of Ibuprofin to depress any inflamation.
Having read the previous painful stories with some good outcomes, I am both heartened and fearful of any deterioration in my own condition after three months.
The only thing I can attribute my problems to are prolonged bouts of "Wii Fit" which I thought would enable me to look like a male version of Helen Mirren.............. Failed!
Alan


----------



## bob44

Hello Mike,

Although your heading is ‘Sciatica/prolapsed disc … ’ you make no mention of either in your OP so I can only presume that such diagnosis had definitely been made by her doctor.

A tall colleague who suffered a spinal injury years ago, pays regular visits to a chiropractor and he achieves relief that way. Whether manipulation or surgery is the answer to your wife’s condition all I can offer is sympathy and a mutual understanding of the pain and the resulting feeling of helplessness. In light of some of the above replies my story falls at the milder end of the spectrum. 

Twelve months ago I experienced similar worsening pains, which I had wrongly assumed to be the onset of arthritis. When neither paracetamol nor ibuprofen held the pain at bay I finally dragged myself down to my GP. He said a likely cause was sciatica so he prescribed co-codamol and arranged an appointment with the physiotherapist department at our local hospital.

Although the co-codamol gave some relief the leg pains, and sometimes quite severe back & hip pains too, continued and a comfortable sleeping position was impossible to find. Came the day of the appointment the physiotherapist put me through all manner of painful contortions and manipulations and I limped away feeling absolutely shattered, clutching a schedule of various twice-daily exercises.

Over the next two days I was in absolute agony all over and unable to even think, let alone attempt any of those exercises, but gradually the pains subsided to virtually nil. Fearing that the original pains would return I kept putting off the exercises and after about a week I was quite surprised to find that I had become virtually pain free.

When I saw the physiotherapist for the follow up three months later I confessed to my reasons for not having ‘exercised’ and we agreed that her manipulations/contortions must have somehow freed off the trapped nerves.

Since then I get the occasional few twinges a couple of times a week but that generally disappears after two co-codamol but overall I have remained pain free, touch wood.

Whatever the cause I join with the others here in hoping that Mrs M's problem is identified quickly and resolved satisfactorily.

Bob


----------



## Mikemoss

I'm so grateful to everyone who's responded, and Sue takes some comfort in knowing that she's not alone. 

She did have a number of sessions with a chiaropracter earlier on, but these had very limited success. She was also seeing a phsiotherapist until the pain suddenly worsened and became so intense that she was unable to continue - couldn't get on the coach for a start!

Her GP feels it's likely to be a prolapsed disc, hence the MRI scan on Friday. Up until then, it was thought to be sciatica with the doctors hoping that it would go away in time.

I've never known anyone to suffer such pain, poor little thing. Just keeping everything crossed that they can find out what's wrong and, hopefully, start work on putting it right. Motorhoming is off the agenda in the meantime, sadly.


----------



## delboy0127

*Discs*

Hi

I have had 3 spine operations all for the same symtoms as you are describing. In my case L4 had collasped.

An MRI scan is the perfect answer it will show what the problem is.

I would not let anyone touch my back until an MRI scan shows the problem.

With regard to the MRI scan itself

If your wife is a little clostraphobic, ask for sedation it depends on what age of scanner is used the very latest are no problem at all very big and just like a polo mint. The Cobolt centre in Cheltenham have the very latest of equipment, I have had scans done thier within 24hours. Yes I had to pay but it was worthit.

If she is in such pain that it is unbearable ask for her own GP to attend have a morphine injection then take her to A/E yourself.

I was taken three times by ambulance in an emergency screaming the place down with pain, it was just like a redhot poker being pushed down my leg.

And one last piece of very sound advice a spinal operation must be the very last resort.

Good luck

Take care

Delboy


----------



## duxdeluxe

Delboy,

You describe the pain I had perfectly - it is unbelievable; at one stage I was crawling around on the floor like a dog and kneeling/leaning on a low coffee table was the only way I could eat (great for the diet, by the way). Same area - L4/L5.

What I can say is that the various MRI scans I have had have diagnosed exactly the problem. A consultant will often prescribe injections - this is done under very heavy sedation and is usually a day procedure. It might take a day or two to work but almost always brings relief to allow the problem to sort itself out. In my case they gave this a couple of goes before going for the nuclear option of major invasive surgery, which was 7 days in hospital and not a great experience but worth it. The other thing that I would share is never, ever try and return to work early (as I did and had to take another month off) and to follow the post operative physio regime (which is pretty simple stuff anyway as the physio knows exactly what treatment you have already had, and what it was for)

All the best and anyone with this problem will get a lot of moral support from over here.


----------



## Mikemoss

The physio has just been and left Mrs M with a zimmer, so she feels much more stable and confident now while shuffling around. 

Her scan is going to be too early in the morning for the hospital to provide transport, so it looks as though Bessie will be pressed into service as a temporary ambulance. Much easier for her to get into than the car, and she will have the option of lying down in the back.

Many thanks for all who have responded, those who have had this pain have my greatest sympathy and respect - as a bystander I find it incredibly hard to bear, so goodness what it must feel like on the inside.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Best of luck for your wife, Mike...... hope they find an easy solution after the MRI scan and diagnosis. I share your wife's pain (especially after just climbing off a 3 hour BA flight this afternoon.....)

Keep us all posted and we will provide the appropriate level of immoral support, good natured abuse, black humour, whatever is needed*. Genuine support as well...........

Cheers
David


*Joke


----------



## Jezport

I suffered for years and then let the NHS look into what was wrong, After all types of therapy the MRI scan revealed my problem.I have a bulged disc and spondylolisthesis (anterior displacement of a vertebra). I get pain and numbness down both legs.

They did not recommend surgery as the scan revealed that surgery would be dangerous. 

I manage on Amitriptyline and codeine. The Amitriptyline makes a big difference for me so may be worth asking your GP about. It also cleared my long term headache problem so was an amazing discovery for me.


----------



## Caggsie

I do get claustrophobic and my method was to close my eyes, very tight, also thought of everything else other than the confined space I was in until I came out. Our hospital give a list of songs that you could choose to listen to. This helped a lot. If you've never had an MRI, it is painless but very noisy. A series of thumping and buzzing sounds. The radiographers talk you through head phones. Telling you the length of time each xray is going to take. Mine took upto 45 mins. Usually a series of xray, some taking longer than others. Here they ask if everything is ok and you have a buzzer if you get stressed and need to go out. My first MRI machine was like a polo, the last one in Walton was a flat bed type. Tell your wife that she needs to be brave because if she moves they will have to do them again extending the whole process. I had cushions etc put under my knees etc to ensure iwas comfortable and accommodate the pain. 

The results are fascinating and very clear which can be looked at from loads of different angles. Very clever stuff.


----------



## nukeadmin

only just seen this thread, just thought I would add my "event" to the thread 

I am a reasonably healthy 43 year old (or so i thought)

about 8 weeks ago, came out of the shower and towelling myself dry reached up to put towel behind my neck and sudden agony in back of neck / right shoulder !

crawled into bedroom, shouted down for Jue and after manipulation and ibuprofen (only painkiller in house) and time the pain faded

I used to have similar (events) many years ago and had a series of tests and it was diagnosed as muscular due to working in IT / poor posture etc. I haven't had anything like this for 8 years.

Anyways went on family holiday for a few weeks to Turkey, last 4 days of holiday, felt a stiff neck again, went out for the day sightseeing to a small castle only accessible via a series of high stone steps so I am pushing Sophia in her pram and it is constant up and down and the higher up we get the worse i feel. I suddenly get much worse and say to Jue that I am going to have to go back to hotel.

By the time we reach the hotel I am in utter agony, walking back and forth with my whole arm, neck and shoulder on fire

Hotel Dr diagnoses muscle spasms and possible trapped nerve, injections of tramidol and something else and 4-5 prescriptions of codein phospate, ibuprofen and other bits and pieces.

Last few days of holiday pass in drug induced haze

get back home, go to my Dr, by then my arm is burning on the skin, my index and next finger are trembling and in pain and a deep aching sensation even when taking painkillers.

She says possible trapped nerve caused by slipped disc, give me added gabapentin drug to take

By this time I am also taking something to ease going to the toilet, the earlier poster who mentioned this wasn't kidding. I found this the worst aspect of it all 

After a few more weeks, go back to Dr, she books me in for blood workup and xray ("just to be sure")

Xray and blood all ok

Only stage remaining is MRI but due to the cost implications she said we leave it much longer before we progress on to this stage

I book an appointment privately to see a chiropractor who is very informative, especially with the demo spine to show you exactly what is happening.

He manipulated it by literally pressing his thumb into my back around the injury to help blood flow and then most painful of all pushing his thumb into my right armpit which caused incredible pain but helps the nerve that runs along the arm

This didn't seem to help much tbh

Eventually 1 week ago I booked to see Dr but she was busy so had to see another Dr, he was very frank, could go on for years he says !!!!

He looks at my sitting posture and says have you ever read a book by someone called McKenzie called Treat Your Own Neck

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Treat-Your-Neck-Robin-McKenzie/dp/0473002094

I read it and implemented a few changes to my work seating arrangement and concentrated on improving posture and literally within a day I noticed a huge difference.

5 days further on I am now off all medication bar ibuprofen periodically, i get twinges but the constant pain is gone 

I can't tell you the relief !!!

I am still getting a weird sensation in the crook of my hand, but arm pain is gone and neck is ok 

It really gave me instant appreciation for anyone who has to live with this sort of issue !!


----------



## duxdeluxe

"it could go on for years......." you're right there, Nuke. 2 years and counting. Despite the surgery am still on gabapentin and codeine, plus I was on amytriptyline as well but I didn't like waking up feeling like a zombie. Can function to about 80% but not allowed to sail. Could be another year says the consultant


----------



## Mikemoss

Mrs M's been through her MRI scan and currently waiting for the results. Her condition does seem to have improved slightly - she can stagger about a bit under her own steam now - but there are still periods when she's pretty much comatose with all the painkillers.

Will report back when the results come in. In the meantime, very many thanks for everyone's posts on here - they really do help.


----------



## 91502

I hope the MRI shows the problem and then your wife can get the correct treatment. 
I am recovering at home form an operation on my spine 3 weeks ago. 
I wouldn't recommend anyone getting either physio or chiropractor treatment for a back problem unless the exact cause has been diagnosed. 
I fell 2 years ago on ice and had a year of treatment while I just went down hill slowly. 
The problem was a disk but as I hadn't had a scan everyone was just guessing and the physio was actually making things worse. 
A physio or chiropractor can only make a diagnosis by visual observations or touch so can never be 100% sure of the problem. 
I had an operation in January 2010 and was back at work after two weeks and everything was good until 4 weeks ago when coming out of the shower everything went wrong big style. 
I ended up in hospital by ambulance and after a week of trying to control the pain I had an emergency operation on L4/5 disk and now hopefully after a slower recovery this time I hope all will be sorted. 
While in hospital this time before my MRI the doctor insisted I must get out of bed and walk. 
He sent three physio's who tried their hardest before admitting I couldn't but the result of trying nearly paralysed me and has left me with virtually no feeling in my left leg and foot, hence the emergency operation. 
I am sure things will get sorted for your wife soon. 
James


----------



## esperelda

Having had to have 2 micro discectomies within 6 weeks approx 12 years ago to take out a splintered disc I would just like to add my thoughts - I really think that surgery must be a last action. There are always risks and you always think that it's not going to happen to you but sometimes it does. As a result of my operations I cannot walk very far now which they think is due to scar tissue in the spinal canal, I have an implant to help lift my feet off the ground. If I don't look where I'm going I tend to fall over! 
Looking back, I would still have had the operations because after weeks and weeks of unbearable pain and not being able to walk, it seemed obvious that it was not going to 'heal itself' but if you can possibly last out I do think it's worth waiting because quite often these thinks do 'work themselves out'. And everybody is different, there is nothing predictable or logical about how the back behaves. You do tend to take walking for granted until you have difficulty putting one foot in front of the other. Anyone suffering with a trapped sciatic nerve has my utmost sympathy. I have sciatica every night down one leg but it's all relative - when you've been bed ridden/ wheelchair bound you feel quite lucky only to have it down one leg! 
Oh dear, it all sounds so depressing - which is not what it's meant to be. I just know that it's difficult to wait for things to heal because it seems to take so long but it could be worth the wait. I am also not a believer in osteopaths/chiropractors as I think they could do more damage than good. I have always been dealt with very honestly by Frenchay Hospital in Bristol and have put my trust in them.
I really hope things improve for Mrs M - as for the painkillers I say take anything that helps you get through it - why suffer?! And tension doesn't help, relaxation plays a big part in the healing.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Well said Esperelda. The consultant in my case did everything to avoid the nuclear option of surgery, which in my case was quite major - 7 days in hospital and 3 months off work, and any physio before or after must be done by a physio who knows exactly what the problem is or it makes it worse.

It is a delight to be able to walk almost normally again and also to work - just stepped off a 10 hour flight to Houston about 3 hours ago with only the normal pain levels, so it must be improving. It is all relative.

On a motorhoming note - I find the X250 very comfortable to drive with my back as it is, which is a bit of a relief!


----------



## Jezport

I too had all sorts of physio which made things worse. After a year my doctor booked me an MRI. This showed the problem straight away and all physio was stopped.

I was amazed how clear the MRI scan showed my problem, even to me a non medically trained person.


----------



## Easyriders

Mikemoss said:


> Hi all
> 
> Mrs M woke up one December morning with a aching leg, which kept on getting a little bit more painful until about 10 days ago. Since then, she's become increasingly incapacitated to the point of every movement causing her extreme screaming-out in agony pain.
> 
> She's booked in for an MRI scan on Friday, but in the meantime (and for a while afterwards no doubt) she's finding things pretty unbearable and I've taken on the role of full-time carer and part-time, untrained amateur anaesthetist - which is the bit that worries me.
> 
> Basically, the doctors have put her on maximum doses of painkillers including morphine and daily doses of valium (on top of assorted other things). When awake, she's in pain. When flat out, she's not, but I can't believe all these chemicals are a Good Idea in the longer term.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of these situations, and any words of comfort, caution or help?


Hi, really sorry to hear about your wife. I have had chronic sciatica for about 2 years, but occasionally it becomes acute (and unbearable). I can't take morphine or codeine because I'm allergic, so I use ibuprofen, which is anti-inflammatory as well as a painkiller. I've worked out that it becomes acute when I step in a pothole or walk on a sideways slope - if my left leg is higher than my right on the walking surface, wham! Acute pain.

Apart from ibuprofen and trying to keep moving, the two things that have helped me are:
1. Walk tall! Tummy in, tail in, and walk as tall as you can. Imagine there's a string running from the top of your head to your tail, and try to keep the string as vertical as you can.
2. Chuck out your bed. We'd only had a new bed three months when my sciatica started. It was an expensive sprung divan. On the advice of a friend who also suffers from sciatica, we got rid of it and bought a slatted wooden base and a good king sized memory foam mattress. We got the mattress from Ergoflex, ordered it online one day and it was delivered the next morning. My sciatica has been much better since. Hope this helps.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Mike,

I hope that Mrs M gets the results of the scan soon.

I suffered off and on for years with sciatica, until it got to the stage that I was off work every few months with it. 
I was in hospital on traction for a fortnight, sent home on the Tuesday, and rushed back in on the Wednesday, worse than ever. 
I was then rushed over to Addenbrooks at Cambridge, (nearest scan unit), had an MRI scan, waited for the results there and then, and back to my hospital bed where the surgeon was waiting for me. That was in the October, and he promised to operate by the Christmas of that year.

Although there was a 50/50 chance I would end up in a wheel chair, the pain was so bad, that an Open Discectomy on L5/S1 seemed the only way for me to rid myself of the terrible pain.

 Here is good description of the procedure, should it be required.

I am pleased to say that it was a great success for me, and I returned to the Fire Service on voluntary light duties within four months, and full operational duties within fourteen months.

Nowadays, the procedure can also be done via micro surgery, and the recovery and return to work time scales, are much reduced.

Please give Mrs M, my very best regards and sympathies. It was the worst pain I have ever experienced, and I never want to go through that ever again.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## jhelm

My step father has suffered with something similar for years and has been told to avoid surgery. I just wanted to say that when he has a really bad attack complete rest for a few days seems to put him back on his feet feeling realtively good.

There is hope on the way for long time sufferers as I read the other day that there is an experimental stage treatment that fills in the gaps and eleiminates the pain.


----------



## Mikemoss

Once again, heartfelt thanks for all the many kind and helpful posts on here.

Mrs M got her scan results yesterday (21 June) and it's three slipped disks. She now has to wait until Aug 4th for a 15 minute meeting with a specialist, taking all her painkillers in the meantime. Can't say either of us is impressed by the continued delays while someone is suffering so much pain.

By contrast, my hip replacement two years ago was an absolute doddle. Ho hum.


----------



## Grizzly

Mike...if you are able to be free at a moment's notice, then I suggest you ring your specialist's secretary and ask for your wife to be put on his stand-by list. This means that your wife will be called for surgery if someone on the list is not able to turn up. 

It worked for me and I know it has worked for others. People get colds, die and all sorts of things so the operating list is quite fluid.

Hope all goes well and she is dealt with very soon.

G


----------



## Jezport

Ask your GP if there is any way to get seen quicker, sometimes they can get you in at a different hospital quicker.
You could also speak to the neuro dept at the hospital and tell them that you would take a last minute cancelled apointment


----------



## ramblingon

Going back to the original post "awoke with an aching leg"

It is a fact that few of us get the spinal support we need when we sleep, it may be time to get a specialist mattress to help the healing and prevent more damage being done as it would seem according to the OP that the condition was at least aggravated by a nights sleep.

If surgery is being contemplated - now is the time to boost her immune system as we all know the best place to catch something is in hospital, :roll:

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Slipped-disc/Pages/Introduction.aspx :roll:

Good luck.


----------



## Mikemoss

This is such a helpful place, with such helpful people - particularly when things are a bit fraught!

I followed Grizzly's excellent suggestion of pestering for a cancellation, and although that didn't prove fruitful (already nine ahead of us on the waiting list) I have ended up arranging to pay privately for Sue to have a consultation with a specialist next Wednesday. 

So, £200 buys five weeks less waiting in pain for Mrs M. I'm not so sure about the morals of jumping the queue, but there are times when quality of life has to come first.

Thanks again to everyone for their concern and help. Anyone who has gone through what must have been similar to Sue's agonising pain gets my utmost respect.


----------



## Pollydoodle

I was searching this site for others who have a trapped sciatic nerve and came across this post, which has been a great help to me, although not too much comfort!

I have a back problem, severe degeneration of the lower spine etc, etc (MRI) which caused me to be retired from work on medical grounds. Generally I am pretty good, able to do most things with very little pain. But every so often it flares up, eventually settling back to 'normal' after about 3 weeks. The original, and subsequent problems, presented itself down the front of my left leg. However this time, my right leg and sciatic nerve are causing me excruciating pain. I cant walk, sit or stand without terrific pain. In bed the pain settles to bearable after a while. 
Before the original diagnosis, I spent a fortune on osteopath/chiropracter

I saw a differrent Doctor at our local surgery this time and he gave me morphine which I never had before and felt it caused more trouble (severe constipation!!) than it helped, and referred me for physio, but I was in too much pain for it to be much help!
I am unable to take most painkillers as they cause stomach problems despite taking medication to stop this.
yesterday a friend, who also has severe back problems, lent me her TENS machine and I have found it has given me some small measure of relief, that and a hot water bottle. I am hoping against hope that everything will settle down again as it has before and it is certainly a little better than it was, so I will just have to wait and see.

This year has been particularly bad for us starting with my husbands heart attack in Feb, from which he still hasnt recovered well and our motorhoming has been severely limited. Just when I thought things were getting better, it is now me with the problems!! There doesnt seem much point in going away and paying just to sit in the van, and I dont think it does me any good sitting in one position for too long and I worry about my ability to drive for any length of time. So it sits on the drive looking lonely and lost waiting until life returns to some semblance of normality.

The upside is, because of his long recovery period, my husband bought a mobilty scooter and I can now use it to take the dog out!! - except on days like today when it is bucketing down with rain. I suppose we could always get 2 scooters - or have a 2 seater like on Benidorm :lol: 


I do hope that by now Mrs M has recovered


----------



## sideways

After a lifetime of chronic back pain including surgery to break my spine and straighten it, then fix it in place with rods and hooks the best tip i can give you is get a slatted bed base with a firm mattress, lay on your side with your good leg on the bottom, draw your bad leg up and get a good thick pillow and position it length ways between your thighs make sure its between your knees as well. this will keep your hips in a better position and relieve some of the stress on your lower back. if you have to move, legs straight arms by your side and get your partner to roll you like a log this can be helped by sleeping on another sheet loose on top of the bed sheet so they can gather the sheet and roll you, She has my utmost sympathy the pain cannot be described to some one it has to be experienced to understand it. best wishes


----------



## Easyriders

I think we said this on a previous post, but as Sideways says, use a firm slatted base, and Mrs E has been much better after buying a memory foam mattress (the full mattress, not a topper).

The other thing is, to take ibuprofin in the morning, after food, then get moving. Iboprofin can upset the stomach, so only after food, and best in the morning.

Try to keep walking, but always on the level. Mrs E's sciatica is always bad if her left leg is higher than her right!

Swimming, especially in warm water, offers the best therapy and relief. A good excuse to head for warmer climes?


----------

